
Hacker defaces some Iranian gov sites and puts victims names there as memorial - garmaine
https://old.reddit.com/r/iran/comments/enbsz9/i_avenged_the_ukrainian_plane_crash_by_html/
======
nwrk
Clicked for curiosity.

Does it count as hacking ?

// Solution Partner's ASP.NET Hierarchical Menu Control // Copyright (c)
2002-2005

\+ very old Dot Net Nuke running probably (assumption, not been digging more)
unpatched IIS

~~~
cjbprime
People reported similarly lame takeovers of minor US govt sites last week as a
wartime cyberattack, so sure.

